# Impossible d'installer windows via Bootcamp



## ninkasi67 (29 Octobre 2016)

Bonjour ,

je n'arrive pas à installer windows sur mon macbook pro 2011 . Osx Sierra

ci dessus les photos

Merci d'avance



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Octobre 2016)

Salut

Que te renvoient depuis le terminal (Appli/Util/Terminal)
les commandes suivantes :
*diskutil list
diskutil cs list*


----------



## ninkasi67 (29 Octobre 2016)

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage divers                  169.5 GB   disk0s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3
   4:       Microsoft Basic Data D                       79.0 GB    disk0s4
   5:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s5

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Sierra                 +169.2 GB   disk1
                                 Logical Volume on disk0s2
                                 F26B2910-6E41-4E62-8173-E49FEE8FF7BB
                                 Unencrypted

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *16.1 GB    disk2
   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 S                       16.1 GB    disk2s1

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +232.5 GB   disk4
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk4s1
   2:                  Apple_HFS Time Machine Backups    232.1 GB   disk4s2


----------



## ninkasi67 (29 Octobre 2016)

Logical Volume Group 99BA70F2-DCD5-411B-8C3B-4C0AC3025586
    =========================================================
    Name:         divers
    Status:       Online
    Size:         169543565312 B (169.5 GB)
    Free Space:   9797632 B (9.8 MB)
    |
    +-< Physical Volume 563D9131-72A2-49AD-805B-94D2E488C427
    |   ----------------------------------------------------
    |   Index:    0
    |   Disk:     disk0s2
    |   Status:   Online
    |   Size:     169543565312 B (169.5 GB)
    |
    +-> Logical Volume Family EAD8F8ED-3E66-46B3-83C2-BF4ACE609555
        ----------------------------------------------------------
        Encryption Type:         None
        |
        +-> Logical Volume F26B2910-6E41-4E62-8173-E49FEE8FF7BB
            ---------------------------------------------------
            Disk:                  disk1
            Status:                Online
            Size (Total):          169181446144 B (169.2 GB)
            Revertible:            Yes (no decryption required)
            LV Name:               Sierra
            Volume Name:           Sierra
            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Octobre 2016)

Ces 2 partitions sont en trop pour que bootcamp puisse faire son boulot :

4: Microsoft Basic Data D 79.0 GB disk0s4
5: Apple_Boot Recovery HD 650.0 MB disk0s5

C'est toi qui les as créées?


----------



## ninkasi67 (29 Octobre 2016)

euhhhh non !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Octobre 2016)

Don on va commencer par supprimer le Corestorage qui ne sert pas à grand chose :
Pour ce faire tu vas taper la commande suivante :
*diskutil cs revert F26B2910-6E41-4E62-8173-E49FEE8FF7BB*
puis à la fin de l'opérationtu donneras le retour de :
*diskutil list*


----------



## ninkasi67 (29 Octobre 2016)

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:          Apple_CoreStorage divers                  248.5 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4


/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            Sierra                 +248.2 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                F26B2910-6E41-4E62-8173-E49FEE8FF7BB

                                Unencrypted


/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *16.1 GB    disk2

   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 S                       16.1 GB    disk2s1


j'ai repartionner


----------



## ninkasi67 (29 Octobre 2016)

voila 
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS divers                  248.5 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4


/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            Sierra                 +248.5 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                F26B2910-6E41-4E62-8173-E49FEE8FF7BB

                                Unencrypted


/dev/disk2 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *16.1 GB    disk2

   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 S                       16.1 GB    disk2s1


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Octobre 2016)

Tu as fait quoi exactement là?


----------



## ninkasi67 (29 Octobre 2016)

avant ta commande j'ai repartionner et ensuite j'ai suivi tes instructions


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Octobre 2016)

Qu'entends-tu par repartitionner?
Les commandes que je te donne sont à faire dans l'ordre sinon tu risques de tout perdre.
Peux-tu redémarrer ton mac et redonner le retour de :
*diskutil list*


----------



## ninkasi67 (29 Octobre 2016)

Last login: Sat Oct 29 18:50:57 on console

MacBook-Pro-de-riemer:~ marco$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *250.1 GB   disk0

   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

   2:                  Apple_HFS Sierra                  248.5 GB   disk0s2

   3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3


/dev/disk1 (external, physical):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:     FDisk_partition_scheme                        *16.1 GB    disk1

   1:                 DOS_FAT_32 S                       16.1 GB    disk1s1


/dev/disk2 (disk image):

   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

   0:                            Boot Camp              +1.4 GB     disk2


MacBook-Pro-de-riemer:~ marco$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Octobre 2016)

Ok c'est mieux.

Tente maintenant d'installer windows via bootcamp.


----------



## ninkasi67 (29 Octobre 2016)

ok


----------



## ninkasi67 (29 Octobre 2016)

je suis arrivé jusque la mais comme j'ai pas le dvd juste le fichier iso , je cale


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Octobre 2016)

Tu as essayé de monter ton fichier ISO sur le mac (double clic dessus)?


----------



## ninkasi67 (29 Octobre 2016)

oui ... mais rien


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Octobre 2016)

Là je ne peux pas trop t'aider.
Bootcamp ne te propose pas de créer une clé bootable depuis ton iso?


----------



## ninkasi67 (29 Octobre 2016)

la clés c'est fait


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Octobre 2016)

Voir ceci : https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT203909


----------



## ninkasi67 (29 Octobre 2016)

merci je vais voir


----------



## ninkasi67 (29 Octobre 2016)

cela ne marche pas .... il me demande le dvd


----------



## ninkasi67 (29 Octobre 2016)

je cale ici même en double clic sur le fichier iso , rien ne se passe


----------



## ninkasi67 (30 Octobre 2016)

salut la team , j'ai fait les manip gpt ! windows a commencer à se lancer fin d'installation erreur ! bref la loose ....

Last login: Sun Oct 30 10:11:43 on console
MacBook-Pro-de-riemer:~ marco$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: GUID_partition_scheme *250.1 GB disk0
1: EFI EFI 209.7 MB disk0s1
2: Apple_HFS Sierra 249.2 GB disk0s2
3: Apple_Boot Recovery HD 650.0 MB disk0s3

/dev/disk2 (disk image):
#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER
0: GUID_partition_scheme +232.5 GB disk2
1: EFI EFI 209.7 MB disk2s1
2: Apple_HFS Time Machine Backups 232.1 GB disk2s2

ensuite 

MacBook-Pro-de-riemer:~ marco$ diskutil cs list
No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
MacBook-Pro-de-riemer:~ marco$

vous pouvez m'aider


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Octobre 2016)

ninkasi67 a dit:


> salut la team , j'ai fait les manip gpt ! windows a commencer à se lancer fin d'installation erreur ! bref la loose ....
> 
> Last login: Sun Oct 30 10:11:43 on console
> MacBook-Pro-de-riemer:~ marco$ diskutil list
> ...




C'est quoi les manip GPT?
Là tu n'as pas de partition Bootcamp.


----------



## ninkasi67 (30 Octobre 2016)

j'ai fa


----------



## ninkasi67 (30 Octobre 2016)

par apres j'ai du faire une reinstallation via time machine , je ne peux plus reparer mon ssd , je dois le formater sinon


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Octobre 2016)

ninkasi67 a dit:


> par apres j'ai du faire une reinstallation via time machine , je ne peux plus reparer mon ssd , je dois le formater sinon


Ça n'explique pas les manip GPT?


----------



## ninkasi67 (30 Octobre 2016)

actuelement j'ai un probleme sur l' Efi


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Octobre 2016)

ninkasi67 a dit:


> actuelement j'ai un probleme sur l' Efi


Quel problème?
As-tu essayé de démarrer en Mode Recovery (cmd+r lors du boot) puis Utilitaire de disque puis sélectionner le SSD système puis SOS dessus.


----------



## ninkasi67 (30 Octobre 2016)

cela merde aussi ! je crois qu'il me reste plus que de formater mon ssd


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Octobre 2016)

ninkasi67 a dit:


> cela merde aussi ! je crois qu'il me reste plus que de formater mon ssd


Tu as fait quoi exactement?


----------



## ninkasi67 (30 Octobre 2016)

j'ai du faire un noeud de sac sur mon Efi


----------



## ninkasi67 (30 Octobre 2016)

modification du mbr via terminal pour que windows reconnaisse le disque dur apres avoir formaté une partition en Fat .


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Octobre 2016)

Pourrais-tu être un peu + précis sur les manip faites?

Tu as toujours accès au terminal? Ton Mac démarre-t-il normalement sur os x?


----------



## ninkasi67 (30 Octobre 2016)

acces terminal Ok , demarre normalement . Impossible de faire Etrecheck


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Octobre 2016)

Pourquoi faire un Etrecheck?

Que te renvoie dans le terminal un :
*sudo gpt -r show /dev/disk0*


----------



## ninkasi67 (30 Octobre 2016)

start       size  index  contents

          0          1         PMBR

          1          1         Pri GPT header

          2         32         Pri GPT table

        34          6         

        40     409600      1  GPT part - C12A7328-F81F-11D2-BA4B-00A0C93EC93B

    409640  486717952      2  GPT part - 48465300-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC

  487127592    1269536      3  GPT part - 426F6F74-0000-11AA-AA11-00306543ECAC

  488397128          7         

  488397135         32         Sec GPT table

  488397167          1         Sec GPT header


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Octobre 2016)

Je ne vois pas d'aberration.
Quels sont les symptômes qui te demanderaient de reformater?


----------



## ninkasi67 (30 Octobre 2016)

la carte de partition .


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Octobre 2016)

C'est ce que je te disais post #31  démarre en mode Recovery (disque de secours) et là tu fais un SOS sur le SSD. 
C'est normal que ça ne le fasse pas en utilisation normale.
Pour démarrer en Recovery --> appuis sur cmd+r lors du boot et ensuite tu sélectionnes l'utilitaire de disques et tu sélectionnes le SSD puis SOS.


----------



## ninkasi67 (30 Octobre 2016)

ok


----------



## ninkasi67 (30 Octobre 2016)

meme information que la photo , impossible


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Octobre 2016)

Donc toujours en mode Recovery dans le menu Utilitaires tu sélectionnes le terminal.
Là tu tapes la commande :
*diskutil repairdisk /dev/disk0*


----------



## ninkasi67 (30 Octobre 2016)

ok et après ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Octobre 2016)

Tu as suivi un tuto pour modifier l'EFI 
Peux-tu indiquer les commandes exactes passées?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Octobre 2016)

ninkasi67 a dit:


> ok et après ?


Tu as validé par "Entrée" que se passe-t-il?


----------



## ninkasi67 (30 Octobre 2016)

cela fonctionne tout est ok 
moyen de vérifier tout le processus si tout est ok ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Octobre 2016)

ninkasi67 a dit:


> cela fonctionne tout est ok
> moyen de vérifier tout le processus si tout est ok ?


Tu redémarres en mode Normal et tu refais un SOS sur le SSD.


----------



## ninkasi67 (30 Octobre 2016)

nickel merci ...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Octobre 2016)

ninkasi67 a dit:


> nickel merci ...


Pas de quoi.


----------



## ninkasi67 (30 Octobre 2016)

acBook-Pro-de-riemer:~ marco$ diskutil cs list

No CoreStorage logical volume groups found

tu en penses quoi de cela ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Octobre 2016)

ninkasi67 a dit:


> acBook-Pro-de-riemer:~ marco$ diskutil cs list
> 
> No CoreStorage logical volume groups found
> 
> tu en penses quoi de cela ?


Normal.
On l'a supprimé post #7


----------

